# transmanche ferries



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience of this company, they operate from newhaven to dieppe.

Don't think i've ever spoken to anyone who has used this service.

just curious really.

pete.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

The ferries look a bit elderly.I was quite closely involved with the previous ferry company as one of their principal customers and it was always difficult to make the route pay.You just couldnt get enough trips in a 24 hour period.
I have worked crossings to Antwerp,Bremerhaven,Hook etc and nothing ever made me as sick as Newhaven /Dieppe. ale: ale: 
Dover/Calais just about enough,thank you.


----------



## legend (May 1, 2005)

I can't find anything better than www.norfolkline.com
I booked back in January - and the price is still the same - £88 return
At this price it is worth travelling a little further if need be.
David


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We go out on the 31 March returning 5 May Dover/Calais with P&O

Best price for our 7.25m long X 2.95m high motorhome is:-

Norfolk Line out 04.15am and back 07.30am = £107.75
P&O Ferries out 06.00am and back 08.30am = £100.00

It pays to shop around.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is also Ramsgate/Ostend with Transeuropa Ferries:
http://www.transeuropaferries.co.uk/html/passengers.html

6.00m maximum length for motorhomes restricts it though.


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

We used Transmanche last September - we went down through France and on to Spain for 4 weeks. Last year the return fare was £225. 
Booked again for this year - go out 6th September - back on the 29th - the cost this year is £188 !!!! ( booked in Feb.). The ferries are superb and are comfortable. They look a bit old fashioned but they mainly take freight - hence why there are no height or length restrictions. I've got a Glen 690 which is 7.1 mtr long x 3.0 mtr high. The same time / size out of Portsmouth at the same time is more than double. I live only 20 minutes from Portsmouth but to save £300 will travel the 90 minutes it takes to get to Newhaven. Dieppe also has a superb Aire 500 mtrs from the ferry terminal which we will stay in the night before we return.
Hope this is of help


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that r3gdl, someone does use this ferry after all!

I was just curious about this company and only noticed it a while back when we travelled with Hoverspeed on the same route, they don't seem to advertise their services much.

pete.


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peejay,

When we returned last year the ferry had a malfunction after it docked, so couldn't do the trip back - everyone got onto the hoverspeed fast ferry - It was the first (and hopefully last) time I had to reverse down the ramp to get into the ferry. Being 3.0 Mtr tall this was the only way the ferry could take us. If I recall there were 4 MH's about this size - but we all got on. It's nice to know that there is a backup just in case events like this occur. I would recommend Transmanche to anyone.

Check out their website http://www.transmancheferries.com/default.htm

Don


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

My daughter used to run an hotel in Newhaven, not far from the ferry terminal. I beleive they had some maintenance/safety problems with their ferry which had to be withdrawn from service for a considerable time.

This was about 4 years ago, I'm sure the issues will have been resolved by now.

Texas


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I am lucky that I live not far from Portsmouth or Newhaven but, I have in the past, especially at peak season used Newhaven because they have provided better prices.

However, the Newhaven route as always been a 2nd class route, what I mean is that for Years it as been dogged with problems, ferry cancellations etc.

I have alway felt there is an element of risk (in terms of availability) coming out/in to Newhaven.

So I mainly now use Portsmouth (here's another story)

H


----------

